# More Blackthorn Dutch... I'm Sorry!



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You're probably all sick to death of my Dutch mice by now  but I love them and have some new pictures 

This is my Argente Dutch stud buck. I really like this big mouse and he's doing a superb job for me, helping to improve the type in my Dutch mice:










His current dove Dutch wives:



















Some of his daughters from the last generation; argente, agouti and black Dutch:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Lovely as usual! The agouti looks particularly nice! X


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That stud buck is unforgettable! And those agoutis have such nice big eyes, luminous and large without being bug eyed. Are those young argent does off the 'wives' you show? If so, you can really see the improvement...and if not...very nice in any case.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cery pretty!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! 



> The agouti looks particularly nice!


The last agouti would be a best marked mouse for sure if it wasn't for the horrible drag behind one of her ears! :evil: Saddle is high and straight, the stops and one cheek are absolutely perfect, ain't it always the way? :roll: :lol:



> That stud buck is unforgettable! And those agoutis have such nice big eyes, luminous and large without being bug eyed. Are those young argent does off the 'wives' you show? If so, you can really see the improvement...and if not...very nice in any case.


I know, he's awesome! He's huge, fills my hand  Those dove Dutch does haven't had litters yet. I know you can't really see from the photos but they actually have really nice type. They're chunky and long with good thick tails, but for some reason they have really small ears! These young does all came from three big agouti Dutch dams.


----------

